# Cargo Cosmetics Star Wars: Episode VIII The Last Jedi Collection



## Dawn (Nov 21, 2017)

The Cargo Cosmetics Star Wars: Episode VIII The Last Jedi Collection is now available on Kohls.com and will be rolling out to 1,100 Kohl’s doors just in time for the holidays. The collection is also for sale on CargoCosmetics.com.

Please join us as we embark on an intergalactic voyage transporting consumers to a galaxy far, far away. The new film debuts in U.S. theaters on December 15, 2017. Cargo’s collection inspired by the new movie is limited supply so go at lightspeed. May the force be with you!





*CARGO X STAR WARS EYE SHADOW PALETTE -THE LIGHT SIDE*
Awaken the light side of the force with this palette inspired by the wisdom of the Jedi!
The 8 shades are a mix of every day neutrals specially chosen to help you resist the darkness. Eye shadows are arranged in 2 quads and 4 duos of expertly coordinated shades to achieve a variety of looks.

*CARGO X STAR WARS EYE SHADOW PALETTE -THE DARK SIDE*
Unleash your inner power with this palette inspired by the seductive nature of the dark side!
The 8 shades build to a deep smoky look powerful enough to tempt anyone over to the dark side. Eye shadows are arranged in 2 quads and 4 duos of expertly coordinated shades to achieve a variety of looks.

*CARGO X STAR WARS THE RESISTANCE MASCARA - LENGTHENING*
Restore the Republic and perfect lashes! This lengthening mascara contains coconut oil and special lifting polymers to ensure your lashes are as bold as the resistance.

*CARGO X STAR WARS THE FIRST ORDER MASCARA - VOLUMIZING*
Remove all disorder from your lashes with this first-order worthy mascara! The high-performance, intense black mascara creates gorgeous lashes that look thicker and multi-dimensional in one stroke so you will be ready to rule the galaxy.

*CARGO X STAR WARS COLLECTIBLE MIRRORS *
Limited-Edition, collectible compact mirrors featuring the films top characters.

General Leia Organa™, one of the greatest leaders and most memorable characters in the Star Wars galaxy.
Captain Phasma™, the commander of the first order's legions of stormtroopers.
Rey™, the scavenger turned hero embracing the power of the force.
BB-8™, the loyal astromech driod forever aiding the resistance.


----------

